# Kultura > Arti shqiptar > Arti botëror >  Notre-Dame de Paris dhe Gaudi

## Fiori

*Notre-Dame de Paris*

"Koha eshte arkitekti, ndersa njerzit ndertuesit
 Victor Hugo, Notre-Dame de Paris.

Mbi token ku kjo ndertese kolosale qendron sot, me pare Romaket kishin ndertuar tempullin e Jupiterit, i cili me vone u transformua ne kishen Romaneske e njohur me emrin "Katedralja e St. Etienne", krijuar nga Childebert ne 528.

Ndertimet per Katedralen e Notre Damit filluan rreth vitit 1163 te nxitura nga Maurice de Sully, bishop i Parisit i cili vendosi te ndertonte nje katedrale te re per tju pergjigjur nevojave te ritjes se popullsise dhe tja dedikonte kete katedrale Virgjereshes Mari. Ndertimet zgjaten gati 180 vjet pra katedralja kishte pak a shume strukture te perfunduar rreth vitit 1345. 

 

*Skice a planit verior* - Kjo pjese e katedrales nuk mund te shihet me kaq qarte dhe plote, per shkak te zgjerimit te qytetit ne kete ane. 




*Hyrja Perendimore* 




*Nje nga pjeset e rrindertuara*


_vazhdon..._

----------


## drini_në_TR

Të lumtë Fiori!
Mos jeni gjë duke mësuar për Arkitekturë? Unë jam një student në Arkitekturë në Los Angeles dhe do të gëzohesha shumë që të njihja ndonjë tjetër vlla në këtë fushë këtu në forum!
Edhe një hërë ju lumtë
nderime
drini.

----------


## Pedro

Pershendetje Drini dhe Fiori
Edhe mua me ka mahnitur shume Notre Dame kur e kam vizituar.
Doja te shtoja qe edhe La Sagrada Familia e Antonio Gaudí ne Barcelone me ka bere per vete dhe mendoj qe Gaudí eshte nje nga gjenite e arkitektures.
Drini, ne cfare semestri apo viti je?

----------


## Eni

Dhe une te njejtin mendim kam Pedro. Fatkeqesisht skam qene ne Spanje, por kur kam pare nje album mbi ato qe Gaudí ka projektuar jam mrekulluar, stili i tij eshte teper i vecante.
Po ju sjell nje shkrim mbi nje projekt te hartuar prej vete Gaudít, qe kohet e fundit eshte paraqitur ne New York per te zevendesuar 2 kullat binjake.


*Propozohen bocetet e gjenise katalanas*


 Ne vend të dy kullave në New York mund të realizohet nji ndertesë e projektueme prej Antoni Gaudì.Katalonja ka me u mundue me bindë pergjegjësit e rindërtimit të Ground Zero.Projekti për të cilin bahet fjalë,veper e gjenisë katalanas të modernizmit,asht nje arkitekturë ambicioze prej 360 metrash e nâltë.Andrra amerikane e Gaudì-së fillon 23 vjet mâ parë se ndertimi i Empire State Building,por mbeti nji projekt i parealizuem,nji nder shumë vizatimet e atit te Sagrada Familia-s.Tash Hotel Attraction,nji ndertesë avanguardiste e ideume per Manhattan-in e fillimshekullit të njizetë,mund te bahet realitet pikërisht ne zemren e New York-ut të plagosun prej terrorizmit.




Historia e Hotel Attraction-që me gjithë këtë emen skishte me kene vetem nji hotel,por nji ndertesë multifunksionale-fillon gadi nji shekull mâ parë në Barcelonë.Dy imprenditorë amerikanë,admirues te arkitekturës me fantazi të Gaudì-së,paraqiten para artistit me nji plan:me ndertue nji pallat 360 meter te nâltë.Nji simbol i qytetit mâ modern,mâ inovues,mâ energjik e te lirë të botës.
Antoni Gaudì-së i pelqeu ideja e filloi menjihere punen,i palodhun si gjithmonë:në vizatime filloi me marre formë ndertesa e nâltë në forme koni të rrumbullakosun .Do permbante apartamente,zyra,ristorante e dhoma hotelit.Pjesa ma e randësishme e ndertesës kishin me kenë pesë sallat e medhaja,simbole te pesë kontinenteve.Në qendër të sallës që perfaqëson Ameriken kishte mendue nji figurë të madhe mbi nji piedestal.Ne fillim u mendue për Statujen e Lirisë,por tue i pa mâ mirë vizatimet origjinale te Gaudì-se u zbulue projekti i vertetë.Nji ejell me aureolë në krye,nji kryq në dorë e krahun e djathtë të ngritun nalt ne shenjen e bekimit.Mendohet se në brendësi,Gaudì kishte parashikue tempuj të hapun per gjithë kultet e besimet e planetit,jo vetem nji kishë katolike.Por projekti svazhdoi ma andej.Andrra amerikane bashkë me dy investuesit u zhduk.Vizatimet e Hotel Attractionharrohen deri me 1956 kur Matamala Piñol,i biri i njenit prej bashkëpuntorëve mâ te ngushtë te Gaudì-se,i dedikoi projektit nji monografi me titull:Kur Kontinenti i Ri thirrte Gaudì-ne.Prej atij momenti shumë arkitektë e historiane te artit u interesuen per projektin.Vetem pak muej mâ parë,gjatë kremtimeve te Vitit te Gaudi-se,nji grup ekspertash studjuen mundsinë per me e realizue.Generalitat (qeveria autonome e Katalonjas) ka me u mundue me bindë pergjegjësit e rindertimit te Ground Zero se e ardhmja e Manhattan gjindet ne vizatimet e Gaudì-se.Neser ky bocet ka me u paraqitë në Graduate Center të Universitetit të New York-ut.Autoritetet amerikane pergjegjëse per rimodelimin urbanistik te New York-ut mbas atentatit te 11 shtatorit kanë në dorë tashma krejt dokumentacionin per projektin e Hotel Attraction e rishikimet e mundëshme të tij.Ne kjofte se ky projekt ska me u ba realitet,mund të luej rolin e frymëzuesit te projekteve në garë per zavendësimin e Kullave Binjake.

----------


## Pedro

Ah qe se mos pyesi njeri: Ore ti perse e quan Gaudí gjeni te arkitektures dhe pse te pelqen ?

 :konfuz:  

Pergjigja eshte se ne kohen kur te gjithe iu vune "te shpiknin" arkitekturen moderne, Gaudí perpiqej tu vertetonte se Modernia nuk shpiket, por ishte dhe eshte gjithmone aty, mjafton te gjesh elementet dhe konceptin e saj. Gaudí ka nje stil te vetin modern me tiparet dhe elementet e Gothic. Ndoshta jam gabim dhe ja kam futur kot, por une keshtu e kuptoj kur shoh La Sagrada Familia ose Katedralen ne Mallorca ose Parkun e mrekullueshem me kollonat po aq te mrekullueshme Güell.
Pershendetje

----------


## drini_në_TR

Pedro unë jam në vit të dytë e gjysëm. 
Mësoj në një community college këtu në Los Angeles. Përsa i përket Gaudi-t ai është edhe për mua një nga arkitektët më të adhuruar. Projektet dhe ndërtesat më të shumta ai harriti ti mbaroj rreth e qarkë Barcelonës, qytetit të tij të lindjes. Ai njihet gjithandej si arkitekt Katalan për këtë arsye. Ai është i kategoruar më shumë si arkitekt i stilit Organik sepse format e tij varen shumë në gjëra organike si kockat, forma të bretkocës, etj. Ai vdiq para se të mbaronte së ndërtuari La Sagrada Familia, dhe thuehet se ka vdekur në kantjerë duke ecur mbrapsh sepse po vrojtonte ndërtimin. Gjithësesi do të ishte më mirë të flisnim për arkitekt Shqiptare ose stilin arkitektonik Shqiptarë besoj.
Shumë Nderime
drini.

P.S. së shpejti do të mundohem të postoj projekte që kam përfunduar për klasën e projektimit që ndjek.

----------


## Eni

Gaudí ka vdekur aksidentalisht, i shtypur nga tramvaji me 1921, kur dhe gjendja e tij ekonomike linte shume per te deshiruar, ishte i varfer dhe si strehim kishte nje dhome ne katedralen qe ishte ne ndertim e siper.

----------


## ornament

Me then te drejten Eni, katedralja e Gaudit eshte e shemtut, te kujton kalate me rere te lagur qe ndertojne ne breg te detit femijet e vegjel. Projekti ishte spektakular veç ne leter, megjithese me sa di une, s'kishte nje projekt te qarte e te perfunduar, ngage pothuaj e pamundur te projektosh ne 3 D, mbi nje karte qe te lejon vetem 2 D.
Mungesa e projektit ka krijuar veshtiresite kryesore per mbarimin e saj, qe po kryhet ne ditet tona. Po ta shikosh shtesen (une e kam pare nga afer) ajo nuk i ngjan pjeses perfunduar nga Gaudi, sepse siç e thame e pamundur.
Gaudi punonte si nje artist dhe jo si nje arqitekt. Puna e tij mbeshtetej kryesisht mbi rastesine dhe instiktin, si dhe per nga koncepti ishte revolucionare, kjo beri qe Gaudi te behej i njohur ne te gjithe boten.
Punimet me permasa relativisht te vogla, jane me te vertet te kendshme, sepse ai e ka metrizuar subjektin me kollaj.
Ndersa tek katedralja, ky duket qarte qe i ka ik prej duresh, kjo e deshperoi Gaudin qe siç e thame e mbante veten me shume per Artist se sa arqitekt. Ky deshperim s'eshte çudi qe shkaktoi vdekjen e tij.

----------


## Eni

thua?


mua me kane terhequr shume disa apartamente te projektuara nga Gaudì, mos gaboj po ne Barcelone.

----------


## Pedro

Ornament aman te keqen vellai me trego se cfare zanati ke.

Jam shume kurioz ta di se nga i ke mesuar termat 3D dhe 2D dhe ne qofte se une dua te prezantoj projektim tim ne kantierin e ndertimit a mund ta bej kete me vizatime ne leter apo duhet te marr kompiuterin me vete?

Hahahahahahahahaha sa te kenaqin shpirtin te gjithe ata qe marrin vesh nga cdo gje.

Apropo, meqe katedralia La Sagrada Familia te duket e shemtuar dhe si ato kalate me rere, qe neser do shkoj ta prish dhe ne vend te saj do te ndertojme disa parafabrikate.

----------


## ornament

O Almodovar, lexo pak me lart ku te shpjegohet stili ORGANIK i arqitektures se Gaudit. Organik do te thote ta konceptosh nje ndertese si nje peme, nje lagje si nje pyll.
Ti si mjeshter a mund te me thush si mund me ane te vizatimit teknik me e vizatu nje peme saktesisht, qe skicen me ma çu me mail e une bazuar thjesht ne kete vizatim ta realizoj ne menyre te perpikte.
Ne kohe te Gaudit s'kishte kompjutera qe te mund te realizonin gjera te tilla, si muzeu artit te Bilbao psh, qe s'eshte tjeter veçse nje vazhdim stilistik Gaudian, por ndertuar me materiale moderne.

Dhe mos qesh si lope, po shih ket skice qe ja kalon gaudit per nga forca e shprehjes (ketu ti s'kupton fare, po ec mo):

----------


## Eni

Templo de la Sagrada Familia 

 La Pedrera 

 Casa Calvet



Ornament, 
jane apo sjane te kendshme keto projektime te Gaudì-t.

----------


## Pedro

> _Postuar më parë nga ornament_ 
> *O Almodovar, lexo pak me lart ku te shpjegohet stili ORGANIK i arqitektures se Gaudit. Organik do te thote ta konceptosh nje ndertese si nje peme, nje lagje si nje pyll.
> Ti si mjeshter a mund te me thush si mund me ane te vizatimit teknik me e vizatu nje peme saktesisht, qe skicen me ma çu me mail e une bazuar thjesht ne kete vizatim ta realizoj ne menyre te perpikte.
> Ne kohe te Gaudit s'kishte kompjutera qe te mund te realizonin gjera te tilla, si muzeu artit te Bilbao psh, qe s'eshte tjeter veçse nje vazhdim stilistik Gaudian, por ndertuar me materiale moderne.
> 
> Dhe mos qesh si lope, po shih ket skice qe ja kalon gaudit per nga forca e shprehjes (ketu ti s'kupton fare, po ec mo):*


I dashur Ornament,
mund te mos e pelqesh arkitekturen e Gaudí, pasi secili ka shijet e tij, por me duket shume e gabuar te thuash qe La Sagrada Familia eshte e shemtuar. Ne gjithe keto vite qe merrem me arkitekturen une te pakten kam mesuar qe pelqimi dhe mospelqimi i  rrymave te arkitektures dhe te artit eshte vetem dicka subjektive. E them kete ngaqe nuk mund te japesh nje arsye objektive ne lidhje me pelqimin dhe mospelqimin e artit dhe arkitektures (arkitektura ne vetvete eshte art).  Nuk mund te shpjegosh perse te pelqen ose jo nje ndertese, pasi ajo ka te beje me menyren e perceptimit individual. Si pasoje nuk mund te quash mendimin tend si te verteten absolute. Dicka qe ty te duket e shemtuar, dikujt tjeter i duket e mrekullueshme.
Persa i perket Gaudí, ai ishte nje artist dhe arkitekt gjenial. Arsyet jane te shkruara ne shkrimet e meparshme. Per cdo projekt te Gaudí (La Sagrada Familia, Casa Milá, Villa Güell, Parku Güell ne Barcelona), ashtu si per cdo projekt tjeter qe eshte realizuar nga arkitektet e tjere te kohes para kompjuterit, ka patur vizatimet e nevojshme. Dhe keto nuk jane skica, qe vizatohen me dore te lire duke pire kafene e mbasdites, por jane vizatime te hollesishme ku perfshihen plani vendoses, prerjet terthore ne kuota te ndryshme, prerjet aksiale, pamje veriore, jugore, lindore e perendimore si edhe projeksione ortogonale etj.

Une si "njeri qe nuk marr vesh nga vizatimi teknik", po i tregoj nje zanatciu te madh si ty, qe paraqitja tredimensionale nuk eshte nje mrekulli qe na e "dhuroi" kompiuteri, por eshte veper e njerezve, qe te lodhur nga vizatimi manual, i programuan kompiuterat te vizatonin per ta ne 3D (me sakte shumicen e rasteve programet jane 2 1/2 D, sepse programet 3D jane shume te shtrenjta dhe nuk ia vlen barra qirane per t´i blere). Po te ecesh me llogjiken e zotrote, para se te shpikej radio, nuk kishte muzike.

Une do te thoja qe arkitektet e kohes se kaluar (Parakompjuterike) jane shume me gjeniale e te pergatitur se ata te kohes sone. Pse do te thuash ti. Sepse keta arkitekte nuk kishin kompiutera per t´i thjeshtuar pune vetes. Cdo punim i ketyre arkitekteve ishte rezultat i punes se tyre dhe keta nuk kishin nje qerre me arkitekte te tjere te punesuar te cilet te benin punen e ketij te fundit. Eshte e vertete qe ditet e sotme shume vepra madheshtore mbajne emrat e arkitekteve shume te  shkelqyer si Sir Norman Foster, Richard Meier, Murphy & Jahn etj. por nuk permendet asgjekundi se zyra e Norman Foster ka gati 12 000 arkitekte dhe ne disa nga projektet "e tij", Norman Foster nuk ka hequr asnje vize. Arkitektet e meparshem i vizatonin planet e tyre vete ne leter. 

Patjeter qe mund te vizatosh nje peme, nje shtepi, nje njeri apo nje kafshe ne tredimensional ne leter dhe pa kompiuter. Kjo arrihet nepermjet projeksionit paralel, ku hyjne paraqitja izometrike, dimetrike, perspektiva ushtarake etj. ose projeksionit qendror, qe njihet qe nga koha e mesjetes me vizatimet e Albrecht Dürrer etj. Kete gje e benin edhe arkitektet kur akoma nuk e njihnin kompjuterin. Biles disa funksione qe neve shpejt e shpejt na i ofron kompjuteri si paraqitja eksplozive (nuk ka te beje me bomba ) ose integrimin fotografik ose vendosjen e drite-hijeve dhe pasqyrimit, arkitektet e kaluar ishin te detyruar ti vizatonin me dore.

Ah se mos harroj, nqs e ke fjalen per Guggenheim Museum te Frank O. Gehry, ai nuk i perket stilit te Gaudí, por i perket Dekonstruktivizmit.

Pershendetje

----------

